
Tab Groups replacement for Firefox - Vinnl
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/panorama-view/
======
Vinnl
Note that to properly function, it relies on the new Tab Hiding API that has
only just been enabled by default in the upcoming Firefox 61:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1458760](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1458760)

(Found here: [https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2018/05/16/these-weeks-
in-f...](https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2018/05/16/these-weeks-in-firefox-
issue-38/))

